# Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..



## Counter-Striker (9. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich habe ebend das erste mal einen Zander filetiert und ich bin sehr gut vorangekommen. Ich habe das Filet schon fast gelöst gehabt aber dann hing ich irgentwie bei dem Bauchlappen fest , da waren mehr Gräten als ich dachte. Hab es einmal versuch abzuschneiden und einmal versucht abzureißen. Wie geht das am besten und ohne das Gräten im Filetstück überbleiben ? 

Gruß Denis


----------



## Glenneangler (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

Moin
Ich habe bis jetzt immer an der mittelgräte lang geschnitten und zwar vom kopf zum schwanz!
Dabei trenne ich die Gräten alle mit ab lassen sich dann hinterher gut vom Filet schneiden. Alle Gräten wirst du glaube ich nicht raus bekommen.


----------



## Rocardoso spin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

servus,....

einfach von oben ( rücken) schnitt für schnitt nach unten schneiden,...u immer entlang den gräten vom bauch lappen,...is etwas fingerspitzengefühl gefragt aber es geht,...bei großen fischen einfacher aber bei kleinen 50iger zander gehts schneller dafür,.. ;-)


----------



## erT (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

an den bauchgräten kannst du mit etwas gefühl gut runterschneiden, ohne gräten abzusäbeln, oder zu viel fleisch zu verlieren. alles was oberhalb noch drin geblieben ist, kannst du mit einer pinzette, oder ner kleinen zange rausziehen. ich mach mir die mühe lieber vorher, als beim essen... aber das sei jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

Genau so, entweder du läßt bei den Bauchlappen großzügig Fleisch stehen, was Schade wäre, oder du hast in selbigen am Schluß ein paar Gräten drin die du einfach mit 'ner Zange ziehst!


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgnsMuCix3s


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

Ich musste bei den Bauchgräten wieder nach oben Schneiden also Richtung Haut und da war dann zwischen den Gräten und der Haut kaum noch Fleisch , dadurch war im Endeffekt in dem Filet eine "kahle Stelle". Naja vielleicht wird das nächste besser , Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister 

EDIT: @ Denni , das Video hab ich mir vorher bestimmt 1000x akribisch angeschaut


----------



## Glenneangler (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

Hallo Counter Striker
Habe da noch etwas in meiner Sammlung gefunden vielleicht hilft dir das weiter!


----------



## Aalhunter33 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

*Megaoberultrawichtig* ist natürlich ein scharfes Messer !


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

Hab eins von Marttiini , finde das Messer wirklich Klasse... ich denke mal beim nächsten mal bekomme ich es besser hin , danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Denis


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

Hier kannst du dir einige Filetiermethoden anschauen:
http://www.visfileren.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64&Itemid=85


----------



## Jose (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> *Megaoberultrawichtig* ist natürlich ein scharfes Messer !



alle anderen haben es richtig beschrieben, extremst hilfreich ist, siehe Aaalhunter33, ein scharfes meeser.

je schärfer, desto einfacher, oder wie fischguru sagen würde: "folge den gräten - aber schneide sie nicht!"
scharfes messer!!!


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

Hier wird in Sekunden ein Barsch ausgenommen und von der Haut und Schuppen getrennt. Sollte sich aber auch bei einem Zander anwenden lassen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU&feature=related


----------



## AWU13 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

Barsch an der Gräte gebraten...Lecker.
Danke für den Link#h


----------



## Knigge007 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal Zander filetiert , nun Fragen..*

Hi,

hmmm sind ja alle Links schon unterwegs....

Das 4min Video is find ich total umständlich gemacht,stell mir das total kompliziert vor da mehrere male nen Schnitt zu machen und mit einer Hand das Filet hoch zuhalten,da schneid ich lieber einmal von oben nach unten entlang der Mittelgräte(Kopf bleibt dran),aber jeder so wie er meint es sei am besten!

War bei uns im Kurs voll gut jeder durfte/musste 2-3 Fische filetieren und anschließend hat se Fischküchle drauß gemacht...war ganz nice so zum Abschluß vom Kurs!


----------

